
Ask HN: Where do you get your startup tshirts printed? - theforceawakens
Any recommendations for reasonably priced and high quality prints?
======
williamstein
I happened to just ask this question to the marketing person at RethinkDB and
she says: "Hey Will, we use Canary Marketing now (who are absolutely amazing..
hands down some of the best swag vendors I’ve ever come across and I used to
do this for a living lol) stu@canarymarketing.com [11:09] We print on American
Apparel 50/50 or Belle + Canvas tri-blend [11:09] We used to use local
printers, but Canary is best."

~~~
theforceawakens
Thanks. I reached out to them. Will share my findings here, in the hope that
it benefits others.

